
Seeing Theory - sonabinu
https://seeing-theory.brown.edu
======
est31
This is a well made website. I love the design and how fast it is. The only
problem I have is that you can only seem to link to chapters but not
paragraphs in the chapters. You sorta can with appending section1,section2,
etc to the url as a hash but it's a bit off.

------
MRD85
This is really good. I'm fairly well versed in these topics already but I've
sent this off to some friends who have only recently started their CS studies.

------
alberto_ol
previous submissions [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fseeing-
theory.brow...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fseeing-
theory.brown.edu%2F&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
gbhn
Did anyone else find the variance illustration completely baffling? It's got
little to do with an intuitive feel for the variation in outcome for a random
variable

